
The Great Debate: PostgreSQL vs. MySQL - with Jim Mlodgenski, 23 Jan - manup
http://phpcamp.net/toolbar/the-great-debate-postgresql-vs-mysql-with-jim-mlodgenski
======
andhapp
Well having spent a lot of hours recently trying to get postgres-pr adpater on
rails to work with a legacy database I would go for MySQL.

